# World Equestrian Games



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I was thinking about it but the tickets are outrageous. And I am not a huge reining fan, if it was reained cowhorse, I would be there in a heart beat.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I want to go. I signed up to volunteer 2 years ago but they said they didn't need help :/. So.. If I do go, I will have to pay the outrageous ticket prices. I just want to see the cross country portion of the 3 day. But I'm not sure if you can do that. 

I will just have gotten back from Australia/New Zealand so I don't know if I can swing it


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

I think that you can go for parts of it of the eventing. There are lots of different sessions that I would love to see, but geeze its expensive. I pulled the tickets the first day and almost died. Oh well, hopefully my mom will buy me a session ticket for one day and then hubby could buy the other??? I think they would make great Christmas gifts! haha


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

eventerdrew said:


> I want to go. I signed up to volunteer 2 years ago but they said they didn't need help :/. So.. If I do go, I will have to pay the outrageous ticket prices. I just want to see the cross country portion of the 3 day. But I'm not sure if you can do that.
> 
> I will just have gotten back from Australia/New Zealand so I don't know if I can swing it


 
John Williams rode the uncle to my boy a few years ago winning Gold with his US event team mates.

Was followed up with Olympic bronze on the same horse.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Katy and I have toyed with the idea of going (we love KY Horse Park), but the prices may prove to be a deterrent.


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

Mac - yeah, I was shocked when I saw ticket prices... but going to the horse park is definitely worth it. I haven't been in forever.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I want to go but its hard to make a commitment since I will be in the middle of student teaching that year, and my boyfriend will be in his first year of law school so he might not be able to accompany me. But I might throw caution into the wind and go for it. I am sure I can find someone to go with me if he cant.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm going to try and go if my coach qualifies and my school schedule allows, otherwise I'll stream the dressage on the internet.


----------

